# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Malaysian Painted Frog Photos 27/11/2011

## Poly

Bobber fresh after a soak:


Going back under the coco-fibre:



Close-up:


Sorry for the poor quality, I don't want to scare him by using the flash!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks for looking!

~Royce  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

His cute as! I like the one of him on the rock  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> His cute as! I like the one of him on the rock


Thanks!  :Smile:  Haha, he sure is! Especially all plump after a soak!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Yeah, I used the flash (accidentally) to take that photo, so it looks brighter.

----------


## Autumn

Haha, I can definitely see why the alternative name for this amphibian is the Chubby Frog!  :Big Grin:  Great photos Royce! 

Bobber is a male right? Have you heard him croak yet?  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

> Haha, I can definitely see why the alternative name for this amphibian is the Chubby Frog!  Great photos Royce! 
> 
> Bobber is a male right? Have you heard him croak yet?


Haha, Yup! Chubby suites them nicely!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks!  :Smile: 

I think he's a male, not 100% sure though, I heard him croak when I was semi-asleep at about 12:30am, so for all I know I could have dreamed that he croaked! Haha!

I did notice though, that the other chubby I bought, Newman, croaked, so I'm pretty sure I have two males.

----------


## Heather

Cute little chubbies  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

> Haha, Yup! Chubby suites them nicely!  Thanks! 
> 
> I think he's a male, not 100% sure though, I heard him croak when I was semi-asleep at about 12:30am, so for all I know I could have dreamed that he croaked! Haha!
> 
> I did notice though, that the other chubby I bought, Newman, croaked, so I'm pretty sure I have two males.


Welcome  :Smile: !

Haha, that's neat.....so Newman is a male and Bobber is an unsure lol  :Smile: .

Hey, you know what would be cool? If you got a sound sensor recorder and left it near your frogs' tank over night. If you could capture their vocalizations, maybe you could play the calls back to see if the frogs would respond! It could tell you something about their behaviors and possible help you determine if Bobber is in fact a male!! Haha, maybe I'm just getting too excited over frog calls and science lol ;D.

----------


## Poly

> Welcome !
> 
> Haha, that's neat.....so Newman is a male and Bobber is an unsure lol .
> 
> Hey, you know what would be cool? If you got a sound sensor recorder and left it near your frogs' tank over night. If you could capture their vocalizations, maybe you could play the calls back to see if the frogs would respond! It could tell you something about their behaviors and possible help you determine if Bobber is in fact a male!! Haha, maybe I'm just getting too excited over frog calls and science lol ;D.


That's a great idea!  :Big Grin:  I'm going to look into one this weekend, might just buy one so I could listen in on all my frogs!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Be be honest, I hope bobber is a female, nothing I'd like more then baby chubbies!  :Biggrin: 

Naah, us frogs nuts are a rare breed, frogs + sicence = tons of amphibian fun... well not the dissecting, that would be horrible... lol

----------


## Autumn

> That's a great idea!  I'm going to look into one this weekend, might just buy one so I could listen in on all my frogs!  Be be honest, I hope bobber is a female, nothing I'd like more then baby chubbies! 
> 
> Naah, us frogs nuts are a rare breed, frogs + sicence = tons of amphibian fun... well not the dissecting, that would be horrible... lol


Thank you  :Smile: . Haha, yup that’s what I do ;D (and then I can’t help myself playing back my Whites tree frog recordings to hear/watch him respond back lol). Oooo, baby chubbies, I can only imagine!!!

Yup, we sure are!! Oh yes…..thank goodness for virtual dissection programs!

----------


## En333

My lil bro was thinking about getting a pacman. But then we found quite a few cons (biting, feeding, him wanting the kind I don't want lol) and decided to look for a different one being able to live forever in Kirby's current cage.

I saw your pic on enclosure of month earlier and reminded me about chubbies! (name is easy to remember too haha) and now he really wants one and I do too! Are they pretty easy to care for? Have any tips lol?

O and btw, I love your pictures!

Thnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

> My lil bro was thinking about getting a pacman. But then we found quite a few cons (biting, feeding, him wanting the kind I don't want lol) and decided to look for a different one being able to live forever in Kirby's current cage.
> 
> I saw your pic on enclosure of month earlier and reminded me about chubbies! (name is easy to remember too haha) and now he really wants one and I do too! Are they pretty easy to care for? Have any tips lol?
> 
> O and btw, I love your pictures!
> 
> Thnx


Thankyou  :Smile: 

Well, both chubbies and pacman's have very basic care needs (I have a pacman as well as chubbies! haha  :Stick Out Tongue: ) How old is your lil bro? 

You may want something more active that a chubby or pacman, mine only come out at night. Both the chubbies and pacman stay burried either partially or fully all day. Not the most active of the amphibinas... lol 

Luckily, every day I'm up at 12:30am, and that's when I feed all my frogs, because there all out!  :Smile: 

So, if you guys want to get a chubby frog, they need:

-1 10 gallon is good for one chubby, but the more space the better!

-A minimum of 6 inches of *coco-fibre/eco-earth/-plantation soil* (Best three soils available!). The substrate must be deep as these frogs make burrows and holes, so they need lots of soil.

-Standard diet of crickets, nightcrawlers, etc. Dust with calicum once a week. I give my guys each a live pinky every other week, they love them!  :Wink: 

-A *very* shallow water bowl, they are terrible swimmers.

Other than that, just give them lots of places to hde/burrow, and they'll be happy.

But, if I may suggest a more active (and colourful  :Stick Out Tongue: ) frog: Frog Forum - Fire-Bellied Toad Care and Breeding - Bombina orientalis and relatives

I have been thinking about getting a few of these for a while, there easy to care for, require normal "house" temperatures with only a small basking spot.

~Royce  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I love the chubby frogs as much as Pacmans. Out of the chubbies I think I like the tomato frogs best, but the painted frogs are equally as beautiful. 

Bobber! That's funny :Big Grin:  I was this decided because of shape or color?

----------


## Poly

> I love the chubby frogs as much as Pacmans. Out of the chubbies I think I like the tomato frogs best, but the painted frogs are equally as beautiful. 
> 
> Bobber! That's funny I was this decided because of shape or color?


Yeah, I originially made the viv for Tomato frogs but when I walked into my local pet store and seen these cute little chubbies (kept in 1/2" coco-fibre, with nice abrasive gravel mixed in...) I had to buy them!  :Big Grin: 

Bobber... well, he kind of looks like a fishing bobber, but he got the name when I put him in 3" of water, and instead of swiming, he just floated around on the surface of the water... like a bobber!  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think he was able to float because at that time (I had just bought him, had not had him for a day yet) he was puffed up.

----------


## Heather

Lol! How cute! That's funny  :Smile: .

----------

